# RF Kurbeln - Qualitätsproblem?



## Daniel12 (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe grade mal den "Winterzeit - Bastelzeit" Thread gelesen und da war von einer defekten und auf Garantie getauschten Kurbel die Rede.
Da mir das Gleiche passiert ist und grade wieder passiert wolllte ich mal Eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen hören.

Habe an meinem RMX eine RF Evolve DH Kurbel verbaut, die sich nach einem Sommer verabschiedet hat. Und zwar war nicht das Lager, sondern die Verzahnung Achse/rechte Kurbelseite ausgeleiert. Die Kurbel war richtig festgezogen, hatte aber Spiel auf der Achse. Nach einigem hin und her wurde die Kurbel von BA auf Garantie getauscht, das Lager habe ich behalten, läuft nach wie vor einwandfrei.

Nun habe ich in einem Giant Reign eine Evolve XC verbaut, die nach einem Sommer Touren ein leichtes Spiel aufwies. Ich dachte, hm, ok, Lager defekt, neues muss her. Habe es ausgebaut, es líeß sich auch recht ruckelig und zäh drehen. Da ich nicht lange warten wollte habe ich mir eine andere Kurbel als Ersatz gekauft und die Evolve XC erst mal in den Keller gelegt. Nun habe ich mir in der Zwischenzeit ein neues Lager besorgt und die Kurbel wieder eingebaut. Und siehe da, das Spiel ist immer noch da! Es war also nicht das Lager, sondern es ist wieder die Verzahnung der Kurbel/Achse.

Ist das jetzt so, dass sowas häufiger vorkommt? Muss ich mich jetzt wieder mit den Jungs von BA darüber auseinandersetzen, dass ich eine neue Kurbel bekomme?
Habe sowas noch bei keiner anderen Kurbel erlebt...

Wie seht Ihr das? Halten Eure RF Kurbeln? Kommt sowas häufiger vor? Habe ich besonders viel Pech?

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich befürchte, dass es mittlerweile fast normal ist bei deren Kurbeln. Die haben schon die letzten paar jahre recht massive Probleme. Es ist immer was anderes, mal die Eloxierung die extrem ausbleicht, dann die Lager, dann die Verzahnung. Also immer mal was neues.

Ich würde mir keine mehr von den neueren Kurbeln kaufen. Ich hoffe die bekommen das mal wieder in den Griff und finden zu ihren alten Qualitätsansprüchen zurück.

MfG

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (27. Januar 2009)

...wenn Du qualitativ gute Kurbeln möchtest, dann SHIMANO SLX oder XT. (ist leider so- ich bin kein unbedingter Shimano-Fan, habe aber noch nie Probleme mit deren Kurbeln ) RF hat definitiv Probleme und bekommt sie anscheinend auch nicht in den Griff.....


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Januar 2009)

Bei Shimano werden die Lager mittlerweile genauso schnell kaputt, wie ich mit meiner XT-Kurbel erfahren mußte.

Übrigens scheint bei meiner neuen DEUS Kurbel, die wohlgemerkt aus Taiwan kommt, die Neigung zum lila verfärben nicht vorhanden zu sein...


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Januar 2009)

einer von meinen beiden RF Diabolus Vorbauten ist auch leicht lila verfärbt, aber das tört mich ehrlich gesagt weniger. Es stört mich halt, wenn es technische Probleme gibt, die ein Weiterfahren verhindern und viel Ärger und Aufwand nach sich ziehen.


----------



## blaubaer (30. Januar 2009)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe grade mal den "Winterzeit - Bastelzeit" Thread gelesen und da war von einer defekten und auf Garantie getauschten Kurbel die Rede.
> Da mir das Gleiche passiert ist und grade wieder passiert wolllte ich mal Eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen hören.


 
das/die war von mir.
war aber bis jetzt ein einzelfall und fahr schon etliche jahre RaceFace. 
einzig am anfang als RF die X-Type innenlager brachte gabs etwas probleme mit der ersten serie, aber auch dort wurden meine ohne grossen aufstand gegen garantie getauscht. 

aber bei den Kurbeln gabs eben auch mal eine serie welche mit der verzahnung spiel bekamen.

mit den restlichen teilen welche ich im einsatz hatte/habe bin ich restlos zufrieden und werd sicherlich auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## Daniel12 (30. Januar 2009)

ja, mich wundert halt dass ich in einem Jahr gleich zwei Kurbel hatte, wo es Probleme mit der Verzahnung gibt. 
Habe nun mit Bikeaction gemailt, ich soll die Kurbel einschicken, sie würden, vorbehaltlich einer Prüfung, das Teil ersetzen.
Montagfehler kann ich ausschließen, jedenfalls meinerseits da beide Kurbeln ab Werk verbaut waren und ich nichts geändert habe.
schicke die Kurbel jetzt mal hin und sehe was kommt.


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Februar 2009)

falls es jemanden interessiert...
.. habe heute von BA die Kurbel wieder zurück bekommen, meine alte!
Brief dabei "konnte kein Spiel festgestellt werden, bla bla bla, richtig einbauen bla bla bla" so ein Schei...! Echt, als ob ich zu blöd wär eine Kurbel einzubauen!
das beste war der Tip "... besser ein neues Kurbellager verwende..." ja spinn ich denn!
ich hatte denen extra geschrieben dass ich ein neues Lager genommen habe und dann das Spiel immer noch da war, so eine Gurkentruppe da, echt!
war genau das Gleiche mit der ersten Kurbel, erst Austausch abgelehnt, dann wieder hingeschickt, wieder angerufen, neues Lager probiert etc. das ist der größte Schei..!
ich kauf mir NIE wieder ein Teil von Race Face! Never!
erst geht das Zeug bei normalem Gebrauch kaputt, was schon ätzend genug ist, und dann wird man bei der Garantieabwicklung noch so verarscht! für mich war es das...


----------



## Wandlerin (9. Februar 2009)

Hast du beschrieben das die Kurbel ein Spiel auf der verzahnung trotz festknallen hat, also auf der Welle eiert??

Oder gehen die herren BA davon aus, das sich die Welle verschieben lässt, also zuwenig Spacer verbaut sind??

Ach ja, fahre auch mit der 2 Deus-Kurbel herum. Das tolle Innenlager habe ich nach dem "vier" Lager innerhalb 7000 Km verschlissen/verostet waren habe ich dann bei der Konkurenz, in diesem Fall Acros geholt
Jetzt aber gleich richtig mit Keramiklager, wem das zu viel ist, dem empfehle ich zumindest Edelstahllager.
Hope muss da wohl auch richtig gute Innenlager bauen7fräsen.

Was die Kurbel angeht (die Montage war schon ein Käse mit schmalem oder breiten Elastomer (linke Kurbel) und diesen 1mm Spacer), so steht für mich ganz klar der Wechsel zu Shimano fest, wenn diese auch das Pendeln anfängt.
Ans Neurad kommt kein Race-Face teil mehr dran!!!

Reklamation erfolgte übrigens immer über den Fachhandel!!!


----------



## Daniel12 (10. Februar 2009)

ja, habe genau beschrieben was defekt war bzw. wie es sich dargestellt hat!
ist ja bei mir auch schon die zweite Kurbel die sowas hat, deshalb kannte ich das ja schon.
bin jetzt auch von RF geheilt, habe wieder meine Holzfeller OCT drin, die läuft und läuft und läuft... völlig problemlos.
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Partizan23 (11. Februar 2009)

ich habe ähnliche probleme mit race face...hab mir ein rm slayer bei chainreactioncycles bestellt und bereits vor dem ersten ausritt waren probleme bei der kurbel (evolce xc) bzw. dem tretlager (auch evolve xc) zu bemerken. ich dachte, es sei das lager, habs eingeschickt und auch ersetzt bekommen. nach ca einem halben jahr biken wirkt die kurbel nun wie festgezogen...beim rückwarts drehen merkt man einen deutlichen widerstand. was meint ihr, ist da nun wieder das lager defekt oder die kurbel?

mir geht´s dermaßen auf die nerven, sodass ich überleg auf eine shimano slx kurbelgarnitur umzusteigen. wisst ihr vielleicht, ob ich z.B ein shimano tretlager mit einer race face kurbel oder ein race face lager mit shimano slx verwenden kann?

bzw. kann man überhaupt bei rm bikes lager und kurbeln anderer hersteller als race face einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (11. Februar 2009)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> bzw. kann man überhaupt bei rm bikes lager und kurbeln anderer hersteller als race face einbauen?



 
wiso sollte dies denn nicht gehen ?? 



Partizan23 schrieb:


> ob ich z.B ein shimano tretlager mit einer race face kurbel oder ein race face lager mit shimano slx verwenden kann?



ja geht, alles kein problem ...


----------



## t-scott (20. Februar 2009)

ich habe das selbe problem (als das die welle ausgleiert ist) mit meiner diabolus, nach drei jahren und die schrauben waren alle immer fest und ich wiege nicht mal 60 kilo 
 kann ich sie jetzt noch einschicken ? ( ich glaub ich habe gelesen das die kurbeln lebenslange garantie haben)


----------



## swabian (20. Februar 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich die Evolve Serie so anschaue, sehen sie einfach billig aus, das Material ist auch irgendetwas Gegossenenes und nachträglich geschmiedet!
Sind meines Erachtens ihr Geld nicht wert!!!
Aber warum habt ihrt nicht eine Diabolus oder Atlas Kurbel gekauft-sind halt teurer aber dafur aus anderem Material und von der Fertigung auch nicht vergleichbar!
Komischer Vergleich mit dem Acros Keramiklager, denn das Lager kostet ja mehr als eine komplette Evolve Kurbelgarnitur

Ich fahre gerade eine Atlas AM, mein Kumpel eine Diabolus, welche schon stark verscreddert aussieht und er auch knappe 100 Kilo wiegt, nach 2 Jahren bombenfest, bis auf das Lager, welches sich nach einem Jahr verabschiedet hat, aber wie oben gesagt, ein Hope oder Acros Lager, dann gibts keine Probleme mehr!

Das mit der Verfärbung hängt bei den höherwertigen Kurbeln mit der Legierung zusammen, ein hochfestes Material enthält meist Kupfer (AL7075 usw.) was sich nach dem Eloxieren irgendwann auf der Oberfläche auswirkt, ist ja irgendwie eine elektrochemische Korrossion, wine Evolve dagegen wird gepulvert!

wie eine XT Kurbel 2 Jahre bei extremer Nutzung überleben soll weiß ich auch nicht, die Pedalgewinde haben ziemlich viel Spiel im Neuzustand (zumindest die letzten 4 montierten) und sind butterweich, habe schon einige mit ausgerissenen Pedalgewinden gesehen, genauso mit ausgefranzten Gewinden an der Klemmung der linken Kurbel (HT2 Gewinde),
also meines Erachtens auch Müll für extremen Gebrauch

An meinem DH Rad habe ich eine Holzfeller OCT, läuft über 1 Jahr absolut ohne Probleme, auch zu empfehlen, außer wen es stört, die Pulverbeschichtung nützt schnell ab, da lieber eine lila Verfärbung einer edel eloxierten Kurbel


----------



## Wandlerin (21. Februar 2009)

da hilft es vielleicht statt der XT-Kurbel für den "extremen Gebrauch" die Saint aus gleichem Hause vorzuziehen. 
Dann doch der bessere Vergleich zu Diabolus und Atlas...


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Das mit der Verfärbung hängt bei den höherwertigen Kurbeln mit der Legierung zusammen, ein hochfestes Material enthält meist Kupfer (AL7075 usw.) was sich nach dem Eloxieren irgendwann auf der Oberfläche auswirkt, ist ja irgendwie eine elektrochemische Korrossion, wine Evolve dagegen wird gepulvert!...
> ...An meinem DH Rad habe ich eine Holzfeller OCT, läuft über 1 Jahr absolut ohne Probleme, auch zu empfehlen, außer wen es stört, die Pulverbeschichtung nützt schnell ab, da lieber eine lila Verfärbung einer edel eloxierten Kurbel



Das mag sein, aber wenn ich 400 Euro für eine *schwarze* Kurbel ausgebe, sollte die auch *schwarz* beiben. Juristisch ist das auch durchaus ein gutes Argument für eine Garantieleistung, da eine "zugesicherte Eigenschaft", nämlich die schwarze Farbe, nicht mehr vorhanden ist. 
Wie die das hinbekommen ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht. Notfalls reklamiere ich meine ATLAS alle zwei Jahre.


----------



## swabian (22. Februar 2009)

Ich müsste nochmal nachschauen, bei meinen Hope Sachen steht irgendwo in der Beschreibung ein Vermerk und ich glaube Nicolai hatte diesbezüglich auch mal was geschrieben, das sich eloxierte Oberflächen verfärben können
und somit den Farbton ändern, vielleicht sollte Race Face dasselbe schreiben und die Käufer aufmerksam machen, denn ich glaub eine leichte und robuste Eloxaloberfläche ist den meisten lieber als eine abgenützte gepulverte Oberfläche und hoffentlich fangen die jetzt nicht an bei den teuren Kurbeln zu pulvern

Bei den Holzfällern heißt es sei eine normale Abnützung vom Gebrauch (Pulverschicht bei OCt abgerieben) und da ist mir eine eloxierte Oberfläche lieber!



P.S. so lange sie nicht rosa werden (Scherz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

